# BBC TV



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I was just wondering what network I could find the British sitcom 'Chef' on, as I would really like to watch it, I've only ever seen one episode and it was pretty funny.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

CoolJ

It plays on PBS. Here it used to be on saturday night but they replaced it with some other BBC show.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thank you, I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

CoolJ,

Same here in CT,

They used to show it I think on wed evenings.
I loved it...very funny stuff.
I hope they bring it back again!
cc


----------

